
Ask HN: Are you into any kind of physical activity? - GmeSalazar
How do you exercise yourself? I&#x27;d really like to jog -- at least 3 or 4 times a week -- to keep my body well and alleviate stress, but I&#x27;m a little afraid of criminals. I will probably end up acquiring a cycle ergometer and exercising at home.
======
SyneRyder
I guess it depends where you live, but I wouldn't be afraid of criminals. I've
accidentally / naively walked through some of the more dangerous areas in the
US for exercise and I've been okay. (I was visiting Philadelphia & thought I'd
walk across the bridge into New Jersey to look around the city there, not
knowing Camden is supposedly America's most dangerous city [1]... the people
there were friendly to me but did say I looked lost).

I live in Australia and used to go jogging to a local lake and back (about 6km
total), timing it so I'd get to the lake just around sunrise. There's usually
a handful of other joggers there at that time too. Maybe see what other
exercisers in your area do & where they go, if you're worried about being
alone or targeted by criminals. Maybe ask a local running club.

Nowadays I have a membership to a gym down the street, and I go there at
midnight (when the gym is usually empty). It fits with my current work routine
a bit more than outdoor exercise does right now.

[1] [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2184246/Americas-
dan...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2184246/Americas-dangerous-
city-Camden-New-Jersey-39-people-murdered-year.html)

